# Ash Bowl



## Sirfishalot (May 31, 2015)

Here is the second bowl I've turned. It's from a dry piece of Ash, finished with WOP on the outside and Generals Woodturning Finish on the inside. Next time around I'll try to do a better job of minimizing tool marks and choose some other, easier to apply finish.

JayT

Reactions: Like 13 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (May 31, 2015)

Nice Jay! Simple but very pretty, like it a lot. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 31, 2015)

Nice turn, I like to work with ash, especially if it has some curl. Nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (May 31, 2015)

Very nice - both wood and work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 31, 2015)

That's pretty incredible for a second bowl(or a tenth)! Those sharp transitions on flat bottom forms are very tough to cut cleanly, so kudos to you for making it look so nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 31, 2015)

Stunning bowl! I like ash wood more every time I see it. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2015)

You did a magnificent job with that piece of wood Jay. I really like the form. Looking at it in that last picture it looks almost like a wooden wedding ring. Very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sirfishalot (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the feedback. I struggled with finishing the inside withe WOP. It seemed to expose all the flaws and tool marks I didn't realize we're there at first. Is that just typical with end grain? I needed up sanding it all out and using the General product . Maybe I just didn't sand enough to begin with.

JayT


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2015)

Sirfishalot said:


> ..... Is that just typical with end grain? ....



It's the case with all wood species and type of grain. The finish always accentuates the surface, so if you have sanding marks or any kind of marks at all the finish will highlight them. I've been sanding end grain cookies all day and will be into the night. They are for a rustic wedding so they don't have to be perfect (they want really rustic) but my inability to put out a product less than as best I can has got me doing a lot of sanding. 

That's a long answer to say yes your sanding has to be as near perfect as possible from the start. Sometimes you can test it by wiping on some acetone or something to see if you seen any marks before committing to a finish only to have to sand it back off.


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jun 1, 2015)

Good looking bowl! What size please? Also, I like to use sanding sealer or what ever finish I am going to use when the end grain is giving me trouble, take real light cuts and reapply if need to get rid oof what you do not want showing on the finished product.


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice bowl. We are starting to lose our ash trees. I hope I can grab some and stash it for the future. I trimmed a white ash in my yard the other day and shaped a piece into a block and sanded it. It is really white wood, so the name fits well. Gary


----------



## DKMD (Jun 2, 2015)

End grain is always a potential problem... Some wood is worse than others for me. I often have better luck with a Fluteless gouge or a traditional grind than the fingernail grind bowl gouge. The sanding sealer/shellac trick is a good one. Sometimes a smaller gouge will give me a cleaner cut, and reducing the length of the bevel can help prevent bruising the wood behind the cut.

I keep a spray bottle of denatured alcohol around for raising the grain and to help spot sanding marks. I also think better lighting would help me... I can't seem to get enough light!


----------



## Horatio (Jun 5, 2015)

Very nice, simple and sharp looking. I've messed around with ash and have a couple of big logs out back. Stuff is hard and tough to work on my little lathe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

